# Canon's share of dSLR lens is +0.1 pt at 43.3 (2014)



## RGF (Dec 6, 2015)

Petapixel has an piece on the share of Interchangeable lens by manufacturer (2014 data)

http://petapixel.com/2015/12/05/interchangeable-lens-camera-market-share-in-2014/

Canon continues to be #1, Nikon's share is falling and Sony's is rising


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon's share of ILC market is +0.1 pt at 43.3 (2014)*

Note that this is interchangeable lens *camera* sales (ILCs, which includes dSLRs and mirrorless). It shows the IDC data for 2014 with changes from 2013:







Clearly, that sad little non-innovative company called Canon is being hammered by the innovative awesomeness of those mirrorless cameras. Clearly. :

It's equally obvious that the vastly superior low ISO DR of Nikon dSLRs is having a profound negative impact on Canon dSLR sales. Obviously. :


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 6, 2015)

I did not help much as well by buying 3 L lens a extender 3 ef-s 2 ef lens in 2014 to 2015

just keep on buying that poor Canon glass I guess I will never learn


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 6, 2015)

The more I read the "Canon is *******" crowd the more it seems to be a cognitive issue: many people just can't step out of their own heads to see from someone else's perspective. Whether it's landscape, portrait, street or commercial, they assume that everyone else has the same needs and priorities, and therefore "the market" will crush Canon for failing to meet it.

The exceptions seem to be the sports and (action) wildlife photographers who have enough experience to know that low ISO DR alone won't guarantee the shot.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Dec 6, 2015)

Trouble is, it is still a declining market. The whole market needs another round of innovation to energize sales. Current models, of any manufacturer, are very good and last a long time. Motivation to upgrade has been lacking for the high volume segment of the market. Uncle Bob is very happy with his T5i.

CIPA data from October shows that even the holiday shipping "surge" is trailing behind last year - which in turn was well behind 2013 and 2012.

For those who choose to continue the "mirrorless" battle... in Japan non-dSLR shipments are now 40% of the total ILC's. The proportion of mirrorless to dSLR for all of Asia is about 27%, while Europe is closer to 21% and the U.S. is still below 17%. It appears the trend in mirrorless is toward higher end, more costly models as the value of shipments is growing faster than the quantities.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 7, 2015)

Quite a few Sony CSC users are using Canon glass otherwise Sony may have been higher.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon's share of ILC market is +0.1 pt at 43.3 (2014)*



jeffa4444 said:


> Quite a few Sony CSC users are using Canon glass otherwise Sony may have been higher.



Neither the original article in petapixel (using IDC data) nor the CIPA data above are counting lenses, they only count camera bodies. 

Perhaps the OP can modify the title of the thread, as it seems to be causing confusion.


----------



## romanr74 (Dec 7, 2015)

One could imagine that Sony is increasing through 2015 with their latest sensor tech. Still, for 2014 these numbers for Canon are impressive. Canons is clearly not doing everything wrong from a marketing point of view. Whether this necessarily means they have the best technology is a different discussion. I do believe others have some advantage in some areas. I also believe, however, that Canon has a fantastic package to offer with no real weaknesses. The Canon products clearly allow for mindblowing photography - given the photographer is capable...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2015)

Canon has had a advantage in manufacturing costs. They make designers tow the line when it comes to camera and lens designs. A high priority is given to production costs over squeezing the last drop of performance out of a product. This is how Canon overtook Nikon in the 1980's, and they have not lost the lesson.

Sony is a threat to Canon because of their electronic manufacturing expertise, but their propensity to drop a product line for the latest thing has not worked in their favor. It shows a lack of planning and foresight. That's the biggest difference in the way the companies are run. Sony flits around like a butterfly hopping to new technologies and leaving owners stuck with dead end products, while Canon has stuck with EF lenses and owners have not lost their investment.

Sony can win business in the short term, since there are lots of young people who are willing to throw away their investment and jump to the next new thing, but will they win in the long term?


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon's share of ILC market is +0.1 pt at 43.3 (2014)*



neuroanatomist said:


> Note that this is interchangeable lens *camera* sales (ILCs, which includes dSLRs and mirrorless). It shows the IDC data for 2014 with changes from 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're missing the obvious Neuro-sir... Mirrorless IS hammering DSLR sales... The only reason Canon has stayed basically flat is that they're selling cruise liners full of the EOS M3...  : ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon's share of ILC market is +0.1 pt at 43.3 (2014)*



jebrady03 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Note that this is interchangeable lens *camera* sales (ILCs, which includes dSLRs and mirrorless). It shows the IDC data for 2014 with changes from 2013:
> ...



Yes, well...the IDC doesn't count sales to people on Mars, where sales of the M3 are just tremendous. Didn't you notice that everyone in Total Recall (both releases) had an EOS M in their pocket? Of course you didn't, because it's a pocketable camera! ;D


----------



## ritholtz (Dec 7, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Quite a few Sony CSC users are using Canon glass otherwise Sony may have been higher.


It is other way around. If it is not for using Canon glass with Sony cameras, Sony may have been lower.


----------

